# Town of Franklin , Massachusetts Looking for Contractors



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

here's a link to ad placed by the Town of Franklin , Ma. they are looking for contractors, rates start at $100/HR For 3/4 truck with 7.5' plow!

https://worcester.craigslist.org/lab/4802339692.html

Cut copy and paste Town link from the ad to snow removal/ dpw PDF file for contract requirements


----------



## cdmckane (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, $100/hr for part of the first storm, then $70/hr after that. No thanks. No wonder they're looking for contractors. The ones they got last year are out of business.


----------

